# Epoxy



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We started a concrete floor job last week. It was going to be just a solid light gray color but after some grinding I sent the owner progress pics (he is at a convention), he liked the way the floor looked, not all old paint removed, at this point it looked like work out paint on the floor, he said he loved that look and asked if we could seal it with a clear. After talking to our epoxy rep he told us about a product to use. Corotech V156 semi-gloss. Of course the dreaded "How much will I save now" question came up. I instantly said nothing, infact because we didn't need to grind the floor as far as I did we needed the grinder for an extra 2 days to achieve the look you desire (we have never done this before, with no owner around).

All in all I'm not a huge fan of this look but I will say it does look real good.

The look the owner likes.










The look we got. This is also only first coat but dry.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

That look does seem to be becoming more of an 'in' thing these days. Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> That look does seem to be becoming more of an 'in' thing these days. Not sure what that's all about.


Distressed/antique look


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Reminds me of acid staining looks. Cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

